# HTTP Server / Client



## Patrick89 (3. Nov 2014)

Guten Tag,

ich habe schon ein paar Erfahrungen mit Client / Server Anwendungen in Java.

Dieses mal soll meine Client Server Anwendung so aussehen:

Ich brauche einen Server wo der Client eine URL aufrufen kann und dann eine Audio / Video Datei vom Server Streamt.

Den Java Media Player den mein Client darstellt bekomme ich denke ich Ohne hilfe hin.

Bei Server sieht es dagegen schon etwas anders aus.

Der MediaPlayer soll eine URL bekommen (z.B. http://10.26.100.2:8080/Music/test.mp3)

So in der Art habe ich mir das gedacht.

Wie ich das realisiere ist eine andere Geschichte....

Hat evtl. jemand eine Idee wie ich es realisieren kann das ich auf die Datei auf dem Server zugreifen kann bzw. Sie von dort aus Streamen kann? 

z.B. http://10.26.100.2:8080/Music/test1.mp3
oder 
z.B. http://10.26.100.2:8080/Music/test2.mp3
oder
z.B. http://10.26.100.2:8080/Music/test3.mp3

Besten Dank und Gruesse
Patrick


----------



## BuckRogers (4. Nov 2014)

click me :rtfm:


----------

